# Megan Fox - Hot or Not?



## StereoXGirl (Aug 17, 2009)

I know she usually looks pretty hot, but I think she looks great here! I love the clothes and the makeup.

She's let her tan wear off some and I think she almost is starting to look a little like Dita Von Teese...

What do you think?


----------



## Karren (Aug 17, 2009)

Ohh yeah!! Totally hot!!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 17, 2009)

Very hot! I much prefer her here than tanned.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 17, 2009)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 18, 2009)

She looks super mega sexy!

I like that dress, it's amazing on her.

No ordi-look because she wears it without jewelery. That would be too much with the hair and the red lips. I like this paler look.

Actually she looks like the most beautiful Snow White ever


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 18, 2009)

wow, it almost looks like someone else.. I think it looks nice!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 18, 2009)

I like this look on her, she looks very classy. I much prefer it to what she often wears...maybe it's just because she's less tanned.


----------



## cocobaby (Oct 6, 2009)

very hot!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok much better than how she usually looks.


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 6, 2009)

very hot.... She suits this look


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, she looks gorgeous! Very classic.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Oct 7, 2009)

Megan Fox is so hot!! She is deffinatly one of the hottest females i have seen in a long time! She gets an A++ on this tho, she looks stunning, and classy.


----------



## lalalalila (Oct 8, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## natcat93 (Oct 8, 2009)

I love her look in those pics! She def. looks 'hot'


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 22, 2009)

hot


----------



## doodlet (Oct 26, 2009)

I really find her hot! Especially with her red lips! A real fashion vixen! Rawwwwr


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 28, 2009)

I really dont think shes all that hot. I really dont find her pretty either. Theres just something about her that I dont like.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 28, 2009)

I think she is gorgeous. I actually think she looks like she always does though in this picture. Maybe I would have to compare pics. I do not like her very much as a person or actress but she is always pretty.


----------



## jessicasmize (Nov 23, 2009)

Definitely hot.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Dec 11, 2009)

The look is very simple and clean, it doesn't look like

she's trying too hard to be sexy here.


----------



## suncat (Jan 11, 2010)

She is the goddess on the mountain


----------



## suncat (Jan 11, 2010)

She is the goddess on the mountain


----------



## aney (Jan 14, 2010)

Firts time I actually like th way she looks! HOT!


----------



## Roxie (Jan 14, 2010)

No... I don't know why, I just don't like her that much... I don't really understand the hype over her looks... to me, she looks average...


----------



## CherryCherry (Jan 14, 2010)

Very hot! I think she has nice lips.


----------



## Darla (Jan 14, 2010)

Very attractive I agree she is quite hot in these pictures


----------



## Dulceisha (Feb 20, 2010)

she look great.. Hot..


----------



## Minka (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow... she looks 100% better than in her old pics.

In a lot of her other pics, she had this horrible "ring-around-the-neck" fake tanner/foundation combo going on that for me, was uber distracting.

She's totally rockin' that cute cream dress, displaying her more nude colored skin that shows that she may be embracing the beauty in her natural skin-tone.

Really diggin' it.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 22, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! Mega classy!


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hot


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 23, 2010)

She is pretty but sometimes she just makes odd fashion choices to me. These pictures are lovely though.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 26, 2010)

She is cute but i prefer her tanned. not overly tanned but a sun kissed glow.


----------

